# New kid on the block



## swunderlick (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello there everybody,

I joined this group a while back but haven't posted anything yet as I just acquired my first machine.  Then just a little while ago I got my hands on an old Hercus 260 ATM, that was just a little neglected.  I've been in contact with Mal from Australian Metalworking Hobbyist, who's been extremely helpful, and am now just finalizing my first order of parts to get it up and running.  

And while it's all apart I figured I might as well clean it up really nice, as it's going to be the center piece to my living room  (don't worry, I've been divorced for several years now so she can't complain).

Really my plan is to use it for two other hobbies that I have, RC airplanes and fishing reels.

Whoever owned this originally truly didn't grasp the concept of lubrication, so there are quite a few components that are worn out.  But I've got the most critically worn parts coming soon, and will likely replace a bunch more later in the year.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 20, 2021)

You'll fit right in. You should touch base with @eotrfish I think he makes reels as well.


----------



## swunderlick (Feb 20, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> You'll fit right in. You should touch base with @eotrfish I think he makes reels as well.


Thanks, can't wait to get this thing turning and see what I can put out.  

I'll have to touch base with @eotrfish, always interested to see what other ideas are out there.  Hoping to find a mill soon as well to give the lathe a friend.


----------



## Hruul (Feb 20, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 20, 2021)

Welcome, IIRC Hercus is the aussie version of a Boxford which is the brit version of a South Bend. Both are said to be much improved and upgraded from the South Bend.
Here's a link to some more info if you don't already it;
http://www.lathes.co.uk/hercus/index.html


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 20, 2021)

Welcome aboard swunderlick looking fwd.. to seeing your Hercus refurbishing project.


----------



## swunderlick (Feb 20, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Welcome, IIRC Hercus is the aussie version of a Boxford which is the brit version of a South Bend. Both are said to be much improved and upgraded from the South Bend.
> Here's a link to some more info if you don't already it;
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/hercus/index.html





Hruul said:


> Welcome to the Forum.


Thanks


----------



## swunderlick (Feb 20, 2021)

Swharfin' said:


> Welcome aboard swunderlick looking fwd.. to seeing your Hercus refurbishing project.


Thanks, I'll be sure to post some pictures in the next day or two of the progress.


----------



## swunderlick (Feb 20, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Welcome, IIRC Hercus is the aussie version of a Boxford which is the brit version of a South Bend. Both are said to be much improved and upgraded from the South Bend.
> Here's a link to some more info if you don't already it;
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/hercus/index.html



Thanks for the info.  

I've managed to find a copy of the Hercus Textbook of Turning and I know the subject has come up many times on many different forums, but I'm looking for a 260 specific manual and Hercus is not responding to me at all.  Have you any idea where I can find one, doesn't need to be free I just can't find it anywhere.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!
About a year and a half ago I lost an auction for a Hercus 260. I did a boat load of research and I may have come across manual. 
I’ll dig into the electronic archives and see what I can find.


----------



## swunderlick (Feb 21, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> About a year and a half ago I lost an auction for a Hercus 260. I did a boat load of research and I may have come across manual.
> I’ll dig into the electronic archives and see what I can find.


That would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't have a book but I do have a manufacturing date/serial number chart if you want to know when the lathe was built. I tried to attach the list but the server doesn't like the .jpg


----------



## swunderlick (Feb 21, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> I don't have a book but I do have a manufacturing date/serial number chart if you want to know when the lathe was built. I tried to attach the list but the server doesn't like the .jpg



Yeah, I'm actually trying to figure out what the true serial number is on this machine.  I was talking to Mal at Australian Metalworking Hobbyist and the first serial number I gave him says it was built in 1966, which according to him is 10 years before the 260 began production.  I did some searching and found another serial number that's one digit out from the first, so hopefully that one is correct.  If it is correct then the s/n is 19506V.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ShawnR (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome to the group. I am new here too but the group is a great bunch! Your lathe looks like a great project! Where are you located?


----------



## swunderlick (Feb 22, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> Welcome to the group. I am new here too but the group is a great bunch! Your lathe looks like a great project! Where are you located?



ShawnR, it's definitely turning into more of a project than I expected.  But just got confirmation this morning that my parts are being shipped so I'm looking forward to getting it back together.

I'm located in Burnaby, BC.


----------



## Crosche (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Cheers from Calgary,

Chad


----------

